# Afraid of Modelo 720...



## LifePower_ (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,
hope you're well.

I'm called Arnaud, just moved so Spain some months ago, it was in August 2015. The NIE dates from this period, however related to previous understandings, I am supposed to be Spanish tax resident in August 2015 + months = February 2016, no?

My question scares me and I'm really scared, but:
- Did I have to file the form Modelo 720 this year or not?
- Do I have to wait until next year?

How to be sure? I'm really afraid I thank everyone for his/her help.

Arnaud


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi

I believe you should have done the Modelo 720 by the end of March - but don't panic!

We were in a similar situation last year. When we went to see 2 separate advisors in May/June in order to file a tax return, both advisors 'unofficially' told us not to file a tax return, but to wait until the following Feb/mar and do the Modelo 720 first (which we have now done). If we had filed a tax return last year then we would theoretically have been given a large fine for not doing the Modelo 720 first (we were at the time unaware of the Feb/Mar window for doing Modelo 720).

I should add that neither of us is employed and we do not have enough income to cause us to be liable to pay any tax anyway. If you are employed it may be more complicated - I'm not sure.

Steve


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't think the OP is yet a tax resident In Spain anyway, because he hasn't spent more than 6 months of a calendar year in Spain. His tax return for 2015 should go to the country he was living in before moving to Spain (assuming he was there for most of the year). If he spends more than 6 months in Spain in 2016 then he'll need to fill in a tax return for 2016 and also fill in the 720. But the deadline for that will be in 2017.


----------



## LifePower_ (Apr 6, 2016)

Many thanks to you two for answering!

Indeed, I need to check a second time with a tax advisor. Having spent more than 6 month in 2015 in France, I have to declare in France also.
I guess next year will be different.

However, here I'm talking about the Modelo 720 and not the tax return! Have nothing to hide, and moreover I'd only have to declare back accounts into Modelo 720... And I'm not even titular of more than 50.000, I am just Power of Attorney for the majority of bank accounts...

I'm really afraid for this Modelo 720 and I'm working. I don't want to have a big fine due to ignorance of this Modelo 720 before... Moreover, I just arrived in Spain in August 2015!

I'm really in panic, I will ask to several tax advisors...


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

My point is that the module 720 only applies to tax residents in Spain. Basically I'm saying that you haven't become a Spanish tax resident yet, and only when you do will you need to declare the 720 before the following April. In your case April 2017. I think you're ok, but I'm no authority on these matters.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Do it in April 2017! You arrived in Aug,you are fine. If you arrived before Jun 2015, you will have to do in Apr 2016!


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Sorry, the deadline is 31 Mar 2017!


----------

